# Trivia 8/15



## luckytrim (Aug 15, 2019)

trivia 8/15
DID YOU KNOW...
Shakespeare invented more than 1,700 words.


1. The first book in Dante's "Divine Comedy" is the "Inferno".  What is the
last book called?
2. If you were getting locked up in Sing Sing prison, you were  "Going up the 
river" . What river did you have to go up to get  there?
3. In the religious sense, what is a pallium?
  a. - Communion wafer
  b. - An archbishop's vestment
  c. - Another name for a crucifix
  d. - Another name for a Rosary
4. What is the standard length of a King Size  cigarette?
  a. - 2 inches
  b. - 3 inches
  c. - 84 mm
  d. - 100 mm
5. Strange Words are these ;
The substance called polytetrafluoroethylene or for  (mercifully) short, 
PTFE, can be found in many kitchens under what common  name?
6. Which of the following is the only two-term POTUS of the  choices ?
  a. - Hoover
  b. -  Monroe
  c. - Taft
  d. - Van Buren
7. Which of the Forty-Eight cast the final vote needed to  repeal prohibition 
in 1933?
  a. - Illinois
  b. - Utah
  c. - Maine
  d. - Texas
8. The Movie ; Paul Newman as Butch, Robert Redford as  Sundance and 
_________  ____ as Etta Place...
(Bonus; What year saw the release of this Flick  ?)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Coca-Cola Company once rejected an offer to buy Pepsi Cola  for
$1,000....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Paradiso
2. the Hudson River
3. - b
4. - c
5. Teflon
6. - b
7. - b
8. Katharine ross (1969)


TRUTH !!
In 1931 Charles Guth of Loft Inc. offered a bankrupt soft  drink subsidiary
to Coca Cola for one thousand dollars. They turned it down,  thinking that
their near monopoly of the soft drink industry meant they  didn't need to add
anything to their portfolio. The company they rejected went on  to become
their biggest rival, Pepsi Cola.


----------

